# Does runnin affect muscle growth



## hondapro300ex (Jul 5, 2006)

Well i heard running affects mujscle growth. And wanted to know is this true. Been scared to death to run!


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 5, 2006)

you should keep runnin to a minimuim(sp?) when your bulking. You should keep your cardio and training sessions apart. Do Cardio on off training days.


----------



## hondapro300ex (Jul 5, 2006)

thx bud. You don't knw how much that saved me from a mental break down


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome  you migth aswell post your training routine up too  


*EDIT** or you can feel free to pm it to me


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2006)

Runnin*g* can affect your English.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2006)

You have to cross the threshold to where your body will start implementing aerobic adaptations as opposed to anaeobic adaptations.  They are at opposite ends of the spectrum.  Going jogging a few days a week for 30 minutes or so is not enough to stifle muscle growth though, in my opinion.


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

it's all about your calorie intake ......  if you eat enough running would not effect your muscles ..... (but)  if u r not used to run before maybe u'll lose a bit of muscles mass ..then you'll be able to gain it again when you are used to it.... running also has a good effect on weight training ..... it'll increase your strength and the ability to focus your mind on high intensity work and will improve your respiratory system and make your heart stronger........... the final answer is : if you are bulking jogging will be enough and don't be afraid to do it from time to time ... .
if you are cutting or maintaining don't be afraid at all as long as it is in parallel with your diet....
that's just my opinion...


----------



## 230plus (Jul 9, 2006)

I was dealing with the same thought as you.  I am in a military school now that does a lot ( I mean a lot) of running! We are actually up to 5 miles mon / wed / fri.  I thought that I would hate it, but it actually makes me feel better and has improved my physique a lot as far as definition and tone. I just ensure that I always eat a few bowls of oatmeal, and some protein right after that.  It actually helped to increase my leg size and calves as well.  I am not saying go all out, because I only do it because I have to. But I feel much better and I will continue to incorporate some aerobics into my workouts whaen I return home after school.


----------

